# Why  Little  Johnny  Can't  Read



## north star (Jan 1, 2015)

*& = = = &*



Jerry Clower explains why Little Johnny can't read.







Finally, ...some common sense !

*& = = = &*


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2015)

Johnny can't read because he was raised on code books!!!


----------



## north star (Jan 1, 2015)

*| : : : : |*







> "Johnny can't read because he was raised on code books!!! "


What does that say about us then !........D`OH !   :lol:

*| : : : : |*


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *| : : : : |*
> 
> What does that say about us then !........D`OH !   :lol:
> 
> ...


we can't read? That is why we have to have someone read the code and tell us what it says!!!!


----------

